# CS5 Brushes



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey guys, do you know anywhere that I can get some decent CS5 brushes? I have many Brushes for CS4, but they do not work with CS5.

Mainly, I'm looking for splatter brushes for CS5, in fact, that's pretty much the only brush set I'm looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you give deviantart a try? The users there are pretty quick to add up new brushes.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, not finding any splatter brushes for CS5, or any brushes at all for CS5.

It is very annoying.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive not made the move up to CS5 yet but im suprised, and a little annoyed that the CS4 brushes dont work in CS5...they always used to work in newer versions.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah that's quite bad if CS5 doesn't have backwards compatability with older brushes.

I'm still on CS3. Will have a browse for you later dude.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

CS5 has some really awesome features, but the brush choice is just horrible. I cannot find 1 single splatter brush set. I'm having to use C4Ds that look like splatter brushes, and it's a pain in the ass to move them around to get the same effect.

I was trying to do a simple splatter brush/clipping mask for part of a sig, and it was just a pain trying to compensate splatter for c4d.

My opinion, stay with CS4 for a long time, or until they get more brushes.

If you do find any Kry, I would appreciate a link, it is very disappointing.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

http://axeraider70.deviantart.com/art/Melancholy-Brushes-169948861?q=boost:popular+CS5+brushes&qo=8

Not sure what they are like, but from the art preview a few splatter brushes may be included.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yeah, that's one of the very few brush sets that are out there, and only 2 of them are half splatter (one side being fully solid, with the other having a few "bubbles"). Pretty useless for splattering. 

http://www.brusheezy.com/Brushes?f=50&sort=

These are literally the only brushes out there that I can find for CS5 (and the one you linked is included in that tiny list).

Thanks for searching though, buddy, is appreciated.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I understand where you are coming from now, god damn there is NOTHING. Hopefully loads more will start popping up in the coming weeks.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Deviant art is normally one of my first points of call and they havent got them up yet so they must be pretty thin on the ground.


----------

